# Changing food...more difficult than I thought



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph was having some "pudding" poops, and I decided to change foods. He was on Orijen Puppy, and some sugested it may be too rich for him, or he could be allergic to chicken. I am switching to Acana Pacifica (all fish). I started slowly, very slowly.... i added 1/4 new food to the old, and within the day his poops were 100% good. I kept him at this level for 4 days and all poops were excellent. I then switched to 1/2 new, instant squishy poops (not liquid, but squishy, sticky) so I lowered the new food to 1/3 new. This has been for about 3-4 days.... the poop is still squishy. He is not pooping more often or anything, just not solid logs, the way they should be. SHould I lower the new food back to 1/4, or leave at 1/3 until I see it improve. Is his tummy really THAT sensitive? My goodness! What I have read online says the whole transition should take a week and a half to be 100% on new food. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey, 
I don't have any advice regarding how to switch to the new food, Tucker adapts pretty quickly. We just switched him from Orijen puppy for the same reason, also I'm worried the high protein is making him grow too fast. He gained 10 pounds the first month we've had him. He's not fat at all, quite slim actually so it's not an overweight issue. Anyway, I switched to Fromm's Duck and Sweet potato and once we're good there I'll rotate between the favors. It's not grain free but after doing some research and reading posts herei realized I could get him on a high quality grain food now and make the switch to grain free later when he might tolerate it better. Fromm's also has a grain free option that's lower protein and less rich than orijen and acana. 

Also, of note, when talking to my local speciality pet food store owner, she said a lot of spoo owners have told her orijen/acana are too rich for their dogs. Also my breeder told me some spoos don't do well with the high protein kibble diets- they feed homecooked and raw. So anyway, my point is that, if Ralph doesn't have grain issues maybe switching to something even less rich for the moment is an option. Even the Fromm's surf and turf (grain free) is less rich than some of the other options. I want Tucker to be grain free if possible but I also want firm poops! We'll get there eventually. 
Good luck, hope he'll settle out on the Acana for you!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I sort of went through this with Sunny and figured out after a bit, that switching him on and off and different foods was probably causing more upset than the protein itself. Still settling in, but dogs are different. You may want to try some pumpkin or sweet potato -- add a tsp to the food. My original vet said it will firm up soft poop, or add fiber to loose poop and it generally does. Might work.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wanted to clarify that I agree with Liljaker. My suggestions of Fromm's should have included that if things didn't settle down after awhile with the Acana it might be something to try, I was just being lazy cause I was on my ipad. Tucker came home on a homemade diet that we couldn't keep up with so we've tried Acana, Orijen and now the Fromm's. The Acana Tucker wouldn't eat- I think cause the kibble was bigger and he had been eating mainly soft food. The Orijen caused loose stool and I decided with the Fromm's I was going to give it a few months unless there was some kind of violent reaction because I wanted to not change things for awhile. Luckily, so far so good, and he loves it. So, hopefully Ralph's belly will settle down and you'll be able to continue the Acana. 

Back to your original question- I'm not sure if I'd back off the ratio of food or not. If it was me, and Tucker wasn't having liquid, frequent dehydrating stools and they were just soft, I would continue on the increased ratio at least for a couple days and see how it went. Maybe he just needs to get used to it. But, I'm brand new to this and that's just how I'd handle it in my house. 

Good luck!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I;ve been keepin up with the 1/3 new food ration and today his poop was normal. I guess it is just taking him longer than the average dog to adjust to new food and amounts. I will let it even out for a few more days and then try to increase to 1/2 new food.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you feeding him too much? Maybe try a tad bit less, it could help as excess undigested will usually come out in squishy form in my lil toy.


----------

